# blood parrots really dull orange



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

okay so the streaks and spots are now all gone.. however they are not looking like parrots they are going whiteish dull orange?? why is this happening.. i see parrots in pets stores they are all orange> why are mine chaging color.. very pale looking but there all eatting great swimmming around fine.. not sure what to do to get there color back to normal..maybe a food change? or water problems that iam unaware of..any feedback would be greatly appreciated

Best regards


----------

